# Looking at a mk1 for the Mrs....



## ej2_sir (Jan 9, 2014)

Evening all,
My other half has decided it's time to get rid of the corsa and get a proper car! I've signed up here to look at some well maintained motors but didn't realize there was a post count! Anyways she's got a budget of around 5k to spend and would like a tin top rather than a cabriolet.
So a few questions,
Is the 225 considerably worse mpg than the 180? (will be 30 mile a day commute on fast roads)
I've heard the dash pods are also bit iffy? Was there an age when they would be replaced as a warranty? What are the main symptoms?
Any other common faults worth mentioning?
I will be servicing and maintaining the vehicle. I own an MR2 turbo amongst other cars so i am well adverse to awkward jobs like cambelts etc. Any particularly tough jobs on the tt to watch out for? 
Thanks in advance and I know these questions have probably answered a million times but I'd like to learn and be able to see the classifieds as I prefer buying cars from club members as I feel they are generally better looked after.
Chris


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Chris, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.
Hoggy.


----------



## redtomcat (Jan 7, 2014)

ej2_sir said:


> Evening all,
> My other half has decided it's time to get rid of the corsa and get a proper car! I've signed up here to look at some well maintained motors but didn't realize there was a post count! Anyways she's got a budget of around 5k to spend and would like a tin top rather than a cabriolet.
> So a few questions,
> Is the 225 considerably worse mpg than the 180? (will be 30 mile a day commute on fast roads)
> ...


Snap! Got one for the other half (not a bad swap if I must say so myself).
I spent ages lurking here reading advice and checked out at least a dozen before I found one that seemed sound, with a half decent history. It's in the garage having cambelt etc done and I should be able to collect it on my first free day next week. Good luck in the hunt.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## ej2_sir (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks guys,
Can any one shed a bit of light on real world mpgs between 225/180s? At the moment there seems to be alot more 225s on the market but don't really want to get her one if it won't average more than 30ish mpg on a reasonable run.
Also I know it's a bit tricky to answer, personal circumstance and all, but do people find the 225 alot more to insure than 180? 
Cheers


----------



## Hibbsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome.

I can't comment on the MPG - my V6 probably isn't the most efficient TT (but it sounds good!).

All I can say is that Hoggy's advice is right. Take your time and find the right one. It's frustrating trying to find a decent TT - there are so many poorly maintained examples out there and they aren't as well screwed together as the Audi badge would have you believe.

It took 3 months for me to find a TT. It was frustrating and annoying but when you find the right one you will know. Find a bad one and it will cost you a fortune and you will hate it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

